# Konfiguration



## TomTank (24. Feb 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin noch realtiv neu in der Java - Entwicklung.

Zum Testen eines Web-Projekts habe ich mir XAMPP 1.7.7 herruntergeladen und den Apache und MySQL als Dienst laufen. Ferner benutzte ich NetBeans 7.1 IDE mit JDK 1.7 unter Windows Vista.

Ich versuche mich gerad in das Thema JSF etwas einzuarbeiten und habe über oben genannte IDE mir eine Test-Projekt mit Hibernate und JSF Bibliothek erfolgreich erstellt. Als Server wird aus obiger XAMPP das Tomcat-Root-Verzeichnis angesprochen.

Nach dem Deployen wird mir ein kleines Fenster angezeigt mit dem Titel "Local" und einer Registierung Benutzername / Passwort. Ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer was ich dort eintragen muss bzw. wo ich diese Daten ändern könnte.

Ich habe schon die Kombi
Benutzername: Root                   sowohl klein als auch Großschreibweise
Passwort: <leer>

und 

Benutzername: <leer>
Passwort: <leer>

ausprobiert.

Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe
Markus


----------



## KrokoDiehl (24. Feb 2012)

Also in dem Gesamtkontext kann ich dir nicht helfen, aber da ich "Tomcat" gelesen habe hilft dir vielleicht folgendes weiter:

Im Tomcat-Verzeichnis unter conf/ gibt es die Datei tomcat-users.xml, dort kannst du die Logindaten für Tomcat erfragen.
Aber wie gesagt, keine Ahnung wie es im Kontext XAMPP aussieht.


----------



## maki (24. Feb 2012)

WebApps mit Java sind keine Anfängerthemen... *verschoben*

XAMPP ist IMHO überflüssig/oversized, du brauchst weder einen Apache HTTP Server, noch PHP, MySQL muss auch nicht unbedingt sein.

Was du brauchst ist erstmal nur eine IDE & Tomcat (oder Jetty).


----------



## TomTank (24. Feb 2012)

maki hat gesagt.:


> WebApps mit Java sind keine Anfängerthemen... *verschoben*
> 
> XAMPP ist IMHO überflüssig/oversized, du brauchst weder einen Apache HTTP Server, noch PHP,



OK, danke



maki hat gesagt.:


> MySQL muss auch nicht unbedingt sein.



Für mein geplantes Testprogramm schon. Für JSF allein hast du recht


----------



## maki (24. Feb 2012)

Vergiss mal den Apache etc. und konzentriere dich auf JSF auf dem Tomcat, da soltest du am Anfang genug Probleme mit haben 

Tomcat am besten als Zip runterladen und entpacken, zumindest unter Eclipse mach ich das so, Netbeans könnte wohl schon einen mitbringen... keinesfalls solltest du dir Tomcat mit Installer holen, ist meine Meinung.


----------

